

SharePoint Apps, Good,Bad,Ugly? - ropman76

We are looking to migrate an old Winforms application to our company&#x27;s 2013 SharePoint site.  Has anyone done any projects in Apps?  How did the project go?  Assuming prior knowledge of JavaScript and jQuery, how steep was the learning curve?
======
ramonlima
The concepts behind Sharepoint are really good, it's a fully fledged
framework, CMS and has a bunch of plugins for it.

The downside dough is that it's all good when you start, but when you get into
more details of your requirements you end up figuring out that it cannot be
done in this framework, then you endup doing it outside of it due to it will
not meet your needs. OBS: You'll always find some bug that no-one found it
till today and you'll be the first guy with that bug once you get there, by
then you'll be into 85% of your project. Sometimes you'll find bugs that will
be solved "in the future".

If you're into Javascript and JQuery I recommend NodeJS, it's rock solid, very
fast and lean JS Framework for Dev, it's server-side. It will certainly be a
bootstrap for your project. You can get a hello world running in under a
minute, once you get a hang of either Express, SailJS or Meteor you'll have a
happy project and time/effort.

Best Regards, Ramon

